# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  A very large aquarium in a very small condo!

## 14litre

I chanced upon this incredible work (still in progress) in another forum (reefcentral) while googling for some overflow system.

I am not into marine aquarium but thought of sharing it here. This piece of work is very inspirational.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=2146585

----------


## felix_fx2

Some boy showed me this in the past

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog...ndon-residence

----------


## Shadow

Why don't build the house underwater  :Laughing:

----------


## bravobb

Familiar design... almost same concept as the Sentosa Underwater World...

----------


## 14litre

> Some boy showed me this in the past
> 
> http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog...ndon-residence


 :Shocked:  Thanks for the link, bro. Just read the article, so the owner is Thiery Henry.

can't resist it, went to google further and looks like he is not going for it liao.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/foo...ndon-home.html

haiya, wasted sia..

----------


## 14litre

> Why don't build the house underwater


They heard you, bro. 

http://www.poseidonresorts.com/poseidon_main.html

 :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

wow so cool but probably cant afford to stay there :P

----------


## 14litre

> wow so cool but probably cant afford to stay there :P


I'm waiting for a sponsor...  :Grin:

----------


## felix_fx2

> I'm waiting for a sponsor...


I support you mentally.

----------


## 14litre

> I support you mentally.


Thank you, I will try to bring back some sea water to share with all of you, if I'm there someday somehow.  :Smug:   :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

That big aquarium in a condo is probably possible for them in Peru since perhaps the rules may be more relaxed. But I shudder to think of the insane weight of such a tank once fully filled.

Thierry Henry's grand plan was influenced by other footballers with grandiose aquariums. The thing is, I doubt these blokes even spend time on maintenance, instead paying others to do the job.  :Laughing:

----------


## BFG

In that forum, ReefCentral, there is a tank made for 1 of the WWF wrestler. Quite a tall tank.

----------


## 14litre

> That big aquarium in a condo is probably possible for them in Peru since perhaps the rules may be more relaxed. But I shudder to think of the insane weight of such a tank once fully filled.
> 
> Thierry Henry's grand plan was influenced by other footballers with grandiose aquariums. The thing is, I doubt these blokes even spend time on maintenance, instead paying o'thers to do the job.


 I might consider the deal if those blokes are willing to fly me over to help them with the maintenance.  :Grin:

----------


## 14litre

> In that forum, ReefCentral, there is a tank made for 1 of the WWF wrestler. Quite a tall tank.


Do you have the link to that WWF thread?
I wonder it's who. Very eager to know. Hehe.  :Smile:

----------


## howie

Thanks for sharing this! Inspiring indeed! Hopefully I'll be able to undertake a project of this magnitude, one day!  :Grin:

----------


## VSGenesis

You know what. Shadow is right. Make an underwater house. "Maciam" underwater world. Imagine coming back from work and you drive your car through a tunnel. Left and right is the ocean and you pull into the garage. When you wake up, you don't see mountains or forest landscape. You see the ocean under water. 

You can be in the nude and none of the "neighbours" will ever bother. Except perhaps occasionally a friendly puffer might be looking in staring at you. Now this one got leaks, I'll be the first to take the submarine out. Instead of abandon ship, you abandon house.

So which Bill Gates going to give me the dough to have such a house? =P

----------


## felix_fx2

Bill is not the top  :Razz: 

Somehow this just very much reminded me of resident evil. The most recent one with domes underwater lol.

----------


## joshuatang

wow! if i could have a tank in my house like that! shiok sia!

but cleaning how sia? must engage divers!

X)

----------


## bennyc

The aquarium the guy have is absolute amazing. What i will give to own one!

----------


## bennyc

> That big aquarium in a condo is probably possible for them in Peru since perhaps the rules may be more relaxed. But I shudder to think of the insane weight of such a tank once fully filled.
> 
> Thierry Henry's grand plan was influenced by other footballers with grandiose aquariums. The thing is, I doubt these blokes even spend time on maintenance, instead paying others to do the job.


By the way, the guy has a aquarium keeper. See post #298. The power of riches!

----------


## limz_777

imagine it leaks while you are sleeping  :Opps:

----------


## mdm

wow... i just read that some of those sport celebrities keeps really big expensive (and weird-designed) aquariums in their houses

Stephen Ireland (football, EPL)





Chad Ochocinco (American football, NFL)

----------


## kohanson

That is a really huge tank.

----------


## sixthbrand

Seen those on tv as well, they look magnificent

----------


## kapitan

watch Fish Tank Kings....

----------

